# broke in the new skiff



## quattro (Sep 28, 2014)

nice red as the first fish to the boat


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice rig, nice catch, congrats 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice rig thanks for showing.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice sled! Take good care of that boat, I may be the second owner haha


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

*Ankona Shadowcast*

That's awesome man. I'm jealous. Can you share any details on the purchase?

Did you get it from the Ankona rep in TX? (Did he retire? ankonatexas.com is shut down)

Did you have it delivered from FL or go pick it up?

Is that the 16' or 18'?

No trim tabs eh? Does that skiff not need them? Or maybe you'll try without for a while.

If it's tippy...would you say it's tippy for a grandpa with vertigo? Or tippy for a 30 year old in good health?

Sorry for the question blast, I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a skiff and the engineer in me wants to analyze everything :headknock


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nice Boat!*

We have similar taste! Been wanting to do an Ankona meet up.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Top_Dog said:


> That's awesome man. I'm jealous. Can you share any details on the purchase?
> 
> Did you get it from the Ankona rep in TX? (Did he retire? ankonatexas.com is shut down)
> 
> ...


Top Dog, here's a local one for sale if you got the skrilla

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1604049


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

crw91383 said:


> We have similar taste! Been wanting to do an Ankona meet up.


Dang that's purdy. Really like the simple layout of yours


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

southpaw said:


> Top Dog, here's a local one for sale if you got the skrilla
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1604049


I've seen that guy somewhere...on Instagram or saw that he fishes with or knows Chavez.

That's a nice, basically new boat..in TX too. I'll probably wait til December or January to see if I can snag one under $10K.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good looking Skiff, 

I love My Ankona SUV, she sips fuel and tracks great!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet! That's the way to christen a new boat.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiff break in*

That is the best way to break in a new skiff that i know of.nice red and skiff.

Skiffstiff


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome skiff. Does the side console make it lean without tabs?


----------



## quattro (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. Answer bellow:

16' purchased direct from Ankona and shipped to TX. 
side console helps with floor plan - leaning seems minimal.
May add trim tabs - will see. 

As for tippy - only if your waling the perimeter I'd have no concerns taking my 72 y/o father out. 

cheers and tight lines.
-j


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

sweet and simple.... I like it.


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

Fly rod red on first skiff trip. Good mojo!


----------

